# TOGZILLA vs. THE BASTARDLY BUCK



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes. This is the story about _the one_. Finally.
But there's a problem.

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/12/togzilla-vs-bastardly-buck.html


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Alright! and Dang!
First of all I am glad you are OK.

I thought my costs of some kayak-fishing exceeded $500 weren't good. I guess we need more "NO BASTARDLY BUCK CROSSING" road signs.

I have extra Pool Noodles, and now I am mounting them on the hood of my truck

If it happens, I am also mounting the horns on the hood of my truck after eating a steak.

It is sad that we won’t see your cross-over for a while when we drive down there.

Cheer up! 
Joe


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

_Before I left the house, my wife said "if you catch 'the one' today, you should just come home right then". _


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Field dressing a struck deer is not worth the time and effort most of the time.
Usually at least one half of the deer meat is bruised, and not edible, or at least it is not edible by me, YMMV.

Maybe the back straps, or a back strap might have been good in your case, but that is a lot of bloody work for so little eats.

If you've ever skinned a catfish, a deer is the same principle, except you gut the deer first, and cut out the anus and reproductive organs before pulling the hide.
Cutting up the meat is the trick. but work with the big hunks as roasts, or cut into steaks, and dice the smaller hunks for stews and the like, and grind the rest for sausages etc.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the Tog. Glad you're okay


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it's a sign for you to broaden your horizons and get into a little deer hunting!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice report Rob


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I now have a serious hatred for the specie.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hatred? Kinda strong for someone (an angler) who you would think would develop a respect for all wildlife through the exercise of his sport. You must know little about the whitetail, then. You’re lucky he didn’t come through your windshield while you were busy daydreaming.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I know, it's pretty harsh. Perhaps I'm still a little pissed and I'm letting the emotion talk instead of my brain. I was going to say that I wanted the entire species eradicated off the face of the planet, but I decided to tone it down a little. I guess it wasn't enough. 

I know it's not really the deer's fault. We built the road on their turf. I apologize if my stupid rant offended anyone, and I do have a healthy respect for all wildlife. 

And yes, you're right. I'm lucky that it was just my car that got banged up.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

7.62 said:


> Hatred? Kinda strong for someone (an angler) who you would think would develop a respect for all wildlife through the exercise of his sport. You must know little about the whitetail, then. You’re lucky he didn’t come through your windshield while you were busy daydreaming.


Rob is a model sportsman.... Since I first met him and doing C and R freshwater fishing many years ago. He has helped expand the kayak fishing sport and releases much of what he catches and promotes others doing the same. It's pretty harsh someone who doesn't know the guy saying something like that on what was obviously written in a way to correlate with his blog entry. Expecting someone who doesn't hunt to understand a buck chasin a doe and for him to have expected that behavior is a bit much. So is the implication he was daydreaming, I think it's far fetched to assume that anyone involved in any collision is always irresponsible, if anything, he was driving for the conditions on a road that most folks approach at entirely too high a rate of speed. 

Sorry to hear about the accident and nice job on the tog... Now stop being korean and going after them bucktoof'd critters!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hating Wildlife*

Since he totaled your vehicle NTKG I would feel that it is perfectly okay to "Hate" that "One Doe"
I love deer and wildlife but if they total my vehicle I would be willing to change my views, especially for the culprit, actually especially for the culprit

As far as field dressing and then eating a deer that recently met its demise, its all good....get the white buckets out, the deer should not be wasted in my opinion

Just like a deer that met his demise by a gunshot or arrow, carefully remove the bloodshot meat and then ice down the
undamaged quarters and loins and get out the Terriaki and Wasabe and fire up the grill


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Since he totaled your vehicle NTKG I would feel that it is perfectly okay to "Hate" that "One Doe"
> I love deer and wildlife but if they total my vehicle I would be willing to change my views, especially for the culprit, actually especially for the culprit
> 
> As far as field dressing and then eating a deer that recently met its demise, its all good....get the white buckets out, the deer should not be wasted in my opinion
> ...


Garbo, you implying that rob CHOI and neil CHOE are the same? I mean we are both avid fishermen, and kayakers, and have similar last names, but are you implying something else? haha

Rob's the nicer of the two by far actually, and it was his vehicle that got crushed. I like my carbon footprint a tad bigger than the matrix put out and the deer i've met this year have all been with a spitfire maxx or .270


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garbo, you implying that rob CHOI and neil CHOE are the same?

Sorry Typo

You know the old saying.............. I can not tell the AC fellas apart

I was hunting one morning and after no luck, got hungry and left the Farm I was hunting to go get Breakfast
on the way to the Diner I came across a Truck parked on the side of the road and a man poking a doe with a stick.

Man said he had just hit the deer and asked me if I wanted it............I replied sure.....


The man opened the sliding door of my Chevy Van and laid that deer inside the truck and then closed the door.

I did not even unbuckle my seat belt

That's how I roll................


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Garbo, you implying that rob CHOI and neil CHOE are the same?
> 
> Sorry Typo
> 
> ...


Nobody said you weren't gangster with a capital G Garbo.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Garboman said:


> The man opened the sliding door of my Chevy Van and laid that deer inside the truck and then closed the door.
> 
> I did not even unbuckle my seat belt
> 
> That's how I roll................


That's very gangster right there.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

robchoi said:


> Yeah, I know, it's pretty harsh. Perhaps I'm still a little pissed and I'm letting the emotion talk instead of my brain. I was going to say that I wanted the entire species eradicated off the face of the planet, but I decided to tone it down a little. I guess it wasn't enough.
> 
> I know it's not really the deer's fault. We built the road on their turf. I apologize if my stupid rant offended anyone, and I do have a healthy respect for all wildlife.
> 
> And yes, you're right. I'm lucky that it was just my car that got banged up.


It's all good. Perhaps I was a bit on the emotional side with my response as well. I have a deep love for the whitetail I hunt. As NTKG alluded, the reason the buck was chasing the doe is simply the fact that he was after some tail. I'm sure we've all walked into something a time or two when a "doe" made our head do a 180.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

NTGK - the site is being weird so I can't quote you for some reason. But yeah, you may be right..a bit harsh. I was just going by what the man said. What we say has meaning...at least it does to me. As far as the implication of daydreaming goes, that seemed to be implied in his blog.


----------

